

Ask HN: Who is interested in React.js book? - danaw

Ive begun writing a book on React focused on taking someone curious to try it all the way through lifecycle events, mixing, immutability, flux, routing and testing.<p>Would this be of interest to anyone? If so, what would you hope to have covered? Any other tips&#x2F;ideas?
======
rahimnathwani
I would like a book or tutorial showing how to build a full app with React. It
would need to cover: \- React (although this is done well by existing docs) \-
JS bundling \- Creating a back-end (e.g. Django REST Framework, or Flask, or
Sails) \- Authentication

If you could help the reader build a 'to do' list app in React, which included
some things most web apps need (back-end persistence, OAuth, multiple users,
and deployment) then they'd know enough to start almost any app/project.

It's easy to find example code to show React consuming an unauthenticated,
read-only API. For someone coming from Angular or similar, that's probably
enough. If you're targeting people who are used to writing everything server
side (e.g. traditional Django development) then there are still gaps.

------
alex_g
Would be of interest to me if it's well written and goes from the basics to in
depth coverage.

------
eecks
I'd be interested if it's online free.

